# Green Mush



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this or given it to their mice?

http://www.healthforce.com/shop?page=sh ... egory_id=1

Ive noticed on a few rat forums that it is common to give this.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa!! That stuff sounds awesome!


----------

